# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  चीन की दीवार की शानदार तस्वीरे

## Chandrshekhar

चीन की महान दीवार के बारे मैं तो जरूर ही सबने सुना होगा, आईये चित्रो के माध्यम से इसके पास जा के देखे ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## badboy123455

*क्या बात हे शाबाश .,,,,,........जकास*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

चीनी में इस दीवार को "वानलीQangQeng"कहा जाता है। 
इस का अर्थ है  10,000 - लीलांग दीवार
10000 ली लांग का अर्थ है 5000 किलोमीटर

----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Badtameez

शेखर जी भाई आप तो हिमालय पे रहते हैं आप चीन की दीवार को सामने से देखते होंगे न? ही ही ही।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शेखर जी भाई आप तो हिमालय पे रहते हैं आप चीन की दीवार को सामने से देखते होंगे न? ही ही ही।



ही ही ही ,,इसी लिए तो इस दीवार की कभी शाम की कभी सुबह की कभी फॉग की कभी बरसात की तस्वीरे डाल रहा हूँ ।

----------


## Badtameez

> ही ही ही ,,इसी लिए तो इस दीवार की कभी शाम की कभी सुबह की कभी फॉग की कभी बरसात की तस्वीरे डाल रहा हूँ ।


ही ही ही!!!!!!!!
चौबीस हजार प्रविष्टि की बधाई!
आपकी प्रविष्टि एकदम जनसंख्या और बेरोजगारी की तरह बढ रही है। ही ही ही ही

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ही ही ही!!!!!!!!
> चौबीस हजार प्रविष्टि की बधाई!
> आपकी प्रविष्टि एकदम जनसंख्या और बेरोजगारी की तरह बढ रही है। ही ही ही ही


ही ही ही ,,,ये सब आप सबका प्यार है ही ही ही

----------


## Badtameez

> ही ही ही ,,,ये सब आप सबका प्यार है ही ही ही


आपको बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद करता हूँ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar

The Great Wall of China has been photographed from underwater by a photographer, Mathieu Meur, who carried hundreds of kilograms of equipment to take the ghostly images.

----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## shashi009

*बहुत ही सुन्दर प्रस्तुति है, बिना कुछ किये हमने दुनिया की बेहतरीन और प्रसिद्ध चीन की दिवार को घर बेठे देखा और ज्ञान प्राप्त किया, आप धन्यवाद के पात्र है.....++++ रेपो स्वीकार करे.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ससी मित्रजी का स्वागत है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## deepa rai

क्या खूब  है क्या खूब  है अच्छा सूत्र है।।।।।।

----------


## deepa rai

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है लगे रहिये

----------


## sultania



----------


## Aeolian

nice pictures

----------


## MALLIKA

*चीन की दीवार की शानदार तस्वीरे*

----------

